

Show HN: Skinny Server: The new dedicated server - cgallic
http://skinnyserver.com/

======
hardwaresofton
What do you offer that differentiates yourselves from cheaper, more popular
VPS options out there? (ex. Digital Ocean, Linode, INIZ)

